# Bacon Chocolate



## Xenke (Jan 22, 2011)

Today, for the second time in my life, I've have chocolate with pieces of bacon in it.

And before you ask, yes, this was a commercially bought thing. It was a gift to me, but I've bought someone the exact same thing before.

It's... weird. It's the same concept as chocolate with sea salt, except for it's... bacon. This gives it a little bit of a smokey taste that you hardly even notice.

Honestly, the most off-putting thing about it isn't the taste, it's the texture. You just keep chewing and after a while all the chocolate has melted away and you're just chewing on chewy bacon bits... which is odd.

So tell me, what strange things have you eaten?


----------



## roobait (Jan 22, 2011)

well, there was this one time th-
oh. you meant food. nope.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 22, 2011)

What in the name of high heaven is this madness?

You disgust me.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

When I was little I absolutely LOVED oatmeal cookies with mustard on it. Looking back.... wth?


----------



## roobait (Jan 22, 2011)

i like to dip lay's chips in with a 3:2 mustard/ketchup mix. its goooooood.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

As half filipino, I eat weird shit every day. Such as...ox tail cooked in pig's blood. I'm pretty sure it's called_ Kare-kare._

My favorite dessert is banana with jackfruit and sugar, rolled up eggroll sheets and deep fried.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 22, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> What in the name of high heaven is this madness?
> 
> You disgust me.



You wouldn't feel that way if you read the back of the packaging.

Such a touching life story. ;~;



Riavis said:


> When I was little I absolutely LOVED oatmeal cookies with mustard on it. Looking back.... wth?


 
This reminds me of my mom's stories, though I can't remember how they go.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess the weirdest thing I do right now is put guacamole on almost everything I eat. It was actually pretty good on the key lime pie I just had


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 22, 2011)

No, thanks. I've had bacon, and I've had chocolate, with no overlap. I've had chocolate with chili peppers in it, and that was weird enough. Chocolate is one of the few things that bacon cannot improve.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You wouldn't feel that way if you read the back of the packaging.
> 
> Such a touching life story. ;~;


 
Would you do me the kindness of posting a link? :3


----------



## Aleu (Jan 22, 2011)

I have ketchup and mayo on my chili dogs, salsa with my PB&J (man, that's some good stuff)

I want bacon chocolate...or chocolate bacon.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had buffalo and street beef from mexico before... Who knows what body part I ate... It tasted like what wet cat food smells like...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 22, 2011)

My mom has a chocolate fountain, perhaps I should try coating different foods as well as bacon...


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 22, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> My mom has a chocolate fountain, perhaps I should try coating different foods as well as bacon...


 
All of a sudden, I love your mom. I can has? :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 22, 2011)

That dosn't sound appealing at all.


----------



## roobait (Jan 22, 2011)

it's bacon and chocolate. the two best foods ever invented in the history of... ever. how is that not appealing?


----------



## Xenke (Jan 22, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Would you do me the kindness of posting a link? :3


 
Found a copy.



> "I began experimenting with bacon + chocolate at the tender age of 6, while eating chocolate chip pancakes drenched in Aunt JemimaÂ® syrup, as children often do. Beside my chocolate-laden cakes laid three strips of sizzlin' bacon, just barely touching a sweet pool of maple syrup. And then, the magicâ€”just a bite of the bacon was too salty and I yearned for the sweet kiss of chocolate and syrup, so I combined the two. In retrospect, perhaps this was a turning point; for on that plate something magical happened, the beginnings of a combination so ethereal and delicious that it would haunt my thoughts until I found the medium to express itâ€”chocolate.
> 
> From there, it was just a matter of timeâ€¦and what began as a love of salt and sweet quickly unraveled into an obsession. No sooner could I wait to unveil the royal coupling in solid bar form, a deep milk chocolate with bits and pieces of applewood smoked bacon and just a sprinkling of Alder salt. Really, what doesn't taste better with bacon?"
> â€“Katrina


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Found a copy.


 
That was beautiful. I'd buy it if only for the wrapper ;~;


----------



## Leoni (Jan 22, 2011)

Why is there no chocolate in my bacon?


----------



## DJ Cadmium (Jan 23, 2011)

Weirdest food item?
A fudge brownie dipped into Middle-School-Grade nacho cheese. Never. Again. /shudder/
I also used to put Mustard on the pizza back in Middle School.. now I just drench it in Hot Sauce, but as of late? Oh lets see..
Probably those Sweet pea snacks I bought from the local Asian Food Market, they looked good but they tasted like packing peanuts and powdered cheese.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone ever had chocolate cheese? It's in the cheese section and it kinda tastes like homemade fudge.


----------



## Dan Witty (Jan 23, 2011)

BACON + CHOCOLATE = WIN.

I guess the strangest thing I have ever eaten would be ostrich burgers. Other weird stuff, maybe deep fried snickers bars? I don't know how common that is, but they are pretty popular around here. Also, one of the best pizzas I've ever had had Brussels sprouts on it.

Oh yeah, seaweed soup is delicious. Ha, I guess I have eaten some pretty uncommon things...


----------



## Milo (Jan 23, 2011)

ew ew EWWWW

...ew :C


----------



## Aethze (Jan 23, 2011)

Wierdest? Well considering that I find nothing wierd, that would be difficult.

However, I would have to go with phá»Ÿ, great stuff, always have mine with the ox tail tendon in it.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Aethze said:


> However, I would have to go with phá»Ÿ, great stuff, always have mine with the ox tail tendon in it.


 
I've always wanted to try that; what goes in it, exactly? Isn't it just a broth with different veggies and meat you can toss in?


----------



## Aethze (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, depending on where you go you can pretty much have anything in it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 23, 2011)

Being Chinese I've had my selection of obscure and random things. The bacon chocolate really isn't as good as the sea salt in my opinion.

I'd still say that the most amazing yet bizarre mix is Large ripe strawberries dipped in balsamic vinegar with freshly ground pepper.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 23, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Being Chinese I've had my selection of obscure and random things. The bacon chocolate really isn't as good as the sea salt in my opinion.
> 
> I'd still say that the most amazing yet bizarre mix is Large ripe strawberries dipped in balsamic vinegar with freshly ground pepper.


 
Not sure how I feel about that. Would definitely try it though.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Chocolate Zucchini Bread.

Grandma's best.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Chocolate Zucchini Bread.
> 
> Grandma's best.


 
Ohfuckyeah.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 23, 2011)

Chedder Cheese and Pizza flavored meal worms.

Fuckers are delicious.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

OOH. Chocolate-covered ants and grasshoppers. And a scorpion contained in a lollipop.

Mmm...


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> OOH. Chocolate-covered ants and grasshoppers. And a scorpion contained in a lollipop.
> 
> Mmm...


 
I had all three of those and fried rattlesnake w/ cactus alcohol last time I was in Nevada.

Also, nice new avatar.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I had all three of those and fried rattlesnake w/ cactus alcohol last time I was in Nevada.
> 
> Also, nice new avatar.


 Thank you m'dear <3

FRIED RATTLESNAKE? Is that even good?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> FRIED RATTLESNAKE? Is that even good?


 
It's fried isn't it?

Must be good.

Like a fried Snickers bar.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It's fried isn't it?
> 
> Must be good.
> 
> Like a fried Snickers bar.


 
Or deep fried oreos.

wtf "friend"?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Or deep friend oreos.


 
Well I've had fried oreos.

I've never had a very close relationship with them though.

Hurhur obvious joke


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Well I've had fried oreos.
> 
> I've never had a very close relationship with them though.
> 
> Hurhur obvious joke


 
hurr hurr
I personally love them. I despise deep fried twinkies though...


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Fried rattlesnake, no joke, tastes almost exactly like fried chicken.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Fried rattlesnake, no joke, tastes almost exactly like fried chicken.


 That's it, I'm going to Nevada.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> hurr hurr
> I personally love them. I despise deep fried twinkies though...


 
Blasphemy.

Better not say anything bad about fried ice cream.  >:O


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Fried ice cream is awesome!


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> Better not say anything bad about fried ice cream.  >:O


 What kind of boob do you take me for?! Fried ice cream = THE SHIT <3


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 23, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Being Chinese I've had my selection of obscure and random things. The bacon chocolate really isn't as good as the sea salt in my opinion.
> 
> I'd still say that the most amazing yet bizarre mix is Large ripe strawberries dipped in balsamic vinegar with freshly ground pepper.


 
Ok it might not sound great, but it literally is an explosion of flavor. It's a complex sweet and sour that has a slight heat to it. You really should try it...

Oh as for exotic things... I've had deep fried bee larvae


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> What kind of boob do you take me for?!


 
The girl kind.

ie, the best kind.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The girl kind.
> 
> ie, the best kind.


 
Boobs keep me willing to go lesbian.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Boobs keep me willing to go lesbian.


 
Speaking of which.

Dig in.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Speaking of which.
> 
> Dig in.


 
How did I know you'd do that? >8C


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Ooo yummy


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> How did I know you'd do that? >8C


 
S'all good.

=D


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> S'all good.
> 
> =D


 
If only I was a bull-riding monkey.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> Better not say anything bad about fried ice cream.  >:O


 


Riavis said:


> Fried ice cream is awesome!


 


Miss Haha said:


> What kind of boob do you take me for?! Fried ice cream = THE SHIT <3



What manner of sorcery is this 'fried ice-cream'? It sounds impossible.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

I just emit awesome.

I can't help it.  Shit's genetic.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> What manner of sorcery is this fried ice-cream? It sounds impossible.


 Oh, it's not.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I just emit awesome.
> 
> I can't help it.  Shit's genetic.


 
I was going to say something dirty but I know you'll out-dirty me so you win. Again.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Oh, it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say something dirty but I know you'll out-dirty me so you win. Again.



I just drooled on my keyboard.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 23, 2011)

Aside from going on dares and eating (drinking?) stuff that was blended and not having a clue what they were, I think the only weird thing I ate was Escargot.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I was going to say something dirty but I know you'll out-dirty me so you win. Again.


 
Don't call it Dirty Jersey for nothing babeh.  <3


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 23, 2011)

I used to work at a restaurant where we made escargot. Scoop six.. or was it eight... snails out of the bucket, arrange them on a plate, plop a dollop of garlic butter atop each one, microwave on setting... something, and there's your escargot. Wow, so delicious. Derp. I'm not sure if we made it right, or not.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Don't call it Dirty Jersey for nothing babeh.  <3


 
I hate you. >8C



Sauvignon said:


> I used to work at a restaurant where we made  escargot. Scoop six.. or was it eight... snails out of the bucket,  arrange them on a plate, plop a dollop of garlic butter atop each one,  microwave on setting... something, and there's your escargot. Wow, so  delicious. Derp. I'm not sure if we made it right, or not.


 
I'm pretty sure that's wrong. :V I could be mistaken.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Oh, it's not.


 
I am actually amazed. Partly by the retarded slut doing the cooking, but mostly because I just cant wrap my head around this madness.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I am actually amazed. Partly by the retarded slut doing the cooking, but mostly because I just cant wrap my head around this madness.


 
Don't knock it til you try it, my dear.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 23, 2011)

Argh, I thought the bacon chocolate was a joke or something, but, it's not! x.x
Now that I think of it too, we have something similar here, which is a kind of chestnut marmalade mixed with pig's blood... it's one of the weirdest and goriest food I've heard of.
No wait, maybe the goriest one is lamb's brain.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Don't knock it til you try it, my dear.


 
I dont think I could eat it on principle. But if I'm ever in America I'll give it go, when in Rome and all that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2011)

Riavis said:


> When I was little I absolutely LOVED oatmeal cookies with mustard on it. Looking back.... wth?


 
My sister and I used to love these dog biscuits when we were kids... they were called "Doggie Donuts", and they were yummy (except for the charcol-flavored ones... those we gave to our dog).


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I dont think I could eat it on principle. But if I'm ever in America I'll give it go, when in Rome and all that.


 
It's better to get it in Texas. They deep fry EVERYTHING at their faires. Butter, bacon, ice cream, soda...


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Deep fried soda? How's that work?


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> It's better to get it in Texas. They deep fry EVERYTHING at their faires. Butter, bacon, ice cream, soda...


 
I consider it a civic duty to go to a country and try everything, then report back to the locals.

Just realised we never fry anything back home. Is that weird?



Riavis said:


> Deep fried soda? How's that work?



Same as the ice cream I guess - black magic.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Deep fried soda? How's that work?


 
I'm pretty sure it's little dough balls with soda in the middle. I can't recall because I've never gone but I've had a variation and it was AMAZING.



~secret~ said:


> I consider it a civic duty to go to a country and try everything, then report back to the locals.
> 
> Just realised we never fry anything back home. Is that weird?


 
Where's "back home"?


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Where's "back home"?


 
The land of saints and scholars.

Ireland ._.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> The land of saints and scholars.
> 
> Ireland ._.


 Then no, it's not weird.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Then no, it's not weird.


 
This raises the question whether or not I could stomach that kind of food. 

I really want to try a fried mint choc-chip ice-cream ball though =D


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 23, 2011)

What about Paula Dean's Deep Fried Butter Balls?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> This raises the question whether or not I could stomach that kind of food.
> 
> I really want to try a fried mint choc-chip ice-cream ball though =D


 
Don't you guys eat black pudding and things like that? If you can stomach that, you can stomach this.



Fenrari said:


> What about Paula Dean's Deep Fried Butter Balls?


 If it's Paula Deen, Deep fried, and buttery, I'm gonna eat it. <3


----------



## Xenke (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, anyone ever had a snow chip?

If you don't know what that is, imagine this: kids + salt shaker + tortilla chips.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Don't you guys eat black pudding and things like that? If you can stomach that, you can stomach this.


 
Eating congealed blood and oatmeal seems pretty bland by comparison. What other delicious oddities do you know of?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Eating congealed blood and oatmeal seems pretty bland by comparison. What other delicious oddities do you know of?


 
From Ireland or from the states?



Xenke said:


> Hey guys, anyone ever had a snow chip?
> 
> If you don't know what that is, imagine this: kids + salt shaker + tortilla chips.


 
...Sounds painful.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> From Ireland or from the states?


 
The US. Ireland has no such wonders.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> The US. Ireland has no such wonders.


 
Oh. Well, uh...let's see. In some places, people eat...geoduck, "live" sushi, possums/raccoons, and we pickle a lot of stuff, like...pigs feet, eggs, etc. We also eat bull testicles (called Rocky Mountain Oysters) which I wanna try one day. I dunno if you'd find that "odd", though.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Oh. Well, uh...let's see. In some places, people eat...geoduck, "live" sushi, possums/raccoons, and we pickle a lot of stuff, like...pigs feet, eggs, etc. We also eat bull testicles (called Rocky Mountain Oysters) which I wanna try one day. I dunno if you'd find that "odd", though.


 
To be fair I dont think anything could top the fact you can fry ice-cream.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> To be fair I dont think anything could top the fact you can fry ice-cream.


 And butter.
And bacon.
And beer.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Oysters are worth trying. I was raised in Alabama and had many a shooting competition in Georgia, Mississippi and Louisiana. Try eating:

1. Game Stew: contains squirrel, dove or quail and deer.
2. Blackbird Pie
3. Possum steaks
4. Ostrich and Alligator jerky, burgers, steaks, stew etc., you name it.
5. Its a tradition to peel and eat the shrimp or crawfish, then suck out the contents of the head before going on to the next one.
6. Fish fry gatherings are great. Got your random fried fish, boiled spicy crawfish, shrimp and crabs, russet potatoes and corn, and boiled squid with raw oysters all thrown on a huge table and mixed up. Everyone either stands around the table or gets a bucket and congregates elsewhere. Absolutely delicious and really fun!
7. In Louisiana they once served cow brains.... steamed and still in the cow heads. They took the brains out through a hole cut in the top and reinserted when finished. The tongue was boiled as well and edible yet optional. I passed on that one myself.
8. Everyone in the south has had chitlins. If you don't know what it is, google it.

I'll add more as I remember them. I'm on my 2nd 12 pack of caffeine pills since Friday night and my memory isn't quite reliable.


----------



## Icky (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> And butter.
> And bacon.
> And beer.


 
Deep fried beer? 

I'm not sure if it could get more american than that.

Maybe if you shot it with a rifle or something.



Riavis said:


> 2. Blackbird Pie
> 4. Ostrich jerky, burgers, steaks, stew etc., you name it.


 :c


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> Deep fried beer?
> 
> I'm not sure if it could get more american than that.
> 
> Maybe if you shot it with a rifle or something.


There's probably more ways to be more american than that. I just can't think of any right now.

Also, your raven thing is done. It's posted in that thread I made to take requests.


----------



## Kayze (Jan 23, 2011)

WHIP CREAM AND CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES.

It's not bizarre, but it is tasty.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> And butter.
> And bacon.
> And beer.



Thank God communism fell, otherwise it'd just be fried turnips instead of these wonders.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Thank God communism fell, otherwise it'd just be fried turnips instead of these wonders.


 
...Ew. oO


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> ...Ew. oO



Inorite?

Go democracy~


----------



## Icky (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> There's probably more ways to be more american than that. I just can't think of any right now.
> 
> Also, your raven thing is done. It's posted in that thread I made to take requests.


 
Heee, that's awesome~


----------



## In_Abyss (Jan 23, 2011)

That sounds gross and intriguing at the same time. 

I don't think I've eaten anything weird. Unless you count shark meat with gravy and cheese weird.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 23, 2011)

Jellied eels are nice.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2011)

You got bacon in my chocolate!

You got chocolate in my bacon!



Miss Haha said:


> As half filipino, I eat weird shit every day. Such as...ox tail cooked in pig's blood. I'm pretty sure it's called_ Kare-kare._
> 
> My favorite dessert is banana with jackfruit and sugar, rolled up eggroll sheets and deep fried.


 
I, for one, say this is awesome.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I, for one, say this is awesome.


 Filipinos are awesome. We may be ANGRY PPLZ but we cook damn well. <3


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 23, 2011)

Bacon Chocolate: Also known as bacon with molÃ©.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2011)

A beefburger with chips and chocolate milkshake. The milkshake was used in much the same way as one would use mustard or ketchup.

It was actually really nice.

Also dunking the chips (Or _fries_ for most of you) in the milkshake was good. It was kind of like a warm and slightly salty chocolate cake.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> A beefburger with chips and chocolate milkshake. The milkshake was used in much the same way as one would use mustard or ketchup.
> 
> It was actually really nice.
> 
> Also dunking the chips (Or _fries_ for most of you) in the milkshake was good. It was kind of like a warm and slightly salty chocolate cake.


 
That all sounds...SO delicious....


----------



## Xenke (Jan 23, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Also dunking the chips (Or _fries_ for most of you) in the milkshake was good. It was kind of like a warm and slightly salty chocolate cake.


 
Don't worry, I'm well versed in foreign. I get you.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 23, 2011)

Do I have permission to throw up now?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Do I have permission to throw up now?


 
Only if it's because you ate some bacon chocolate and want a chance to sample its delight one more time.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Do I have permission to throw up now?


 
.... you gonna eat that?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 23, 2011)

I've had grasshoppers in a little bag before; that's as weird as my food gets.

Well, except for those real-life every-flavor beans:
http://oi35.tinypic.com/wlacmu.jpg

^for some reason, image embedding won't work...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2011)

You know, I saw Duff Goldman talking about something like this on _The Best Thing I Ever Ate_.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I've had grasshoppers in a little bag before; that's as weird as my food gets.
> 
> Well, except for those real-life every-flavor beans:
> http://oi35.tinypic.com/wlacmu.jpg
> ...


 
That's because it's not allowed here.

Oh, escargo and froglegs are delicious...


----------



## Drass (Jan 23, 2011)

not much for weird food personally, but I'll get creative in a pinch.  like using tortillas when we're out of hamburger buns.  chocolate and bacon though...  I'd eat it.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 23, 2011)

At first I thought this was going to be about someone who always thought baking chocolate was called bacon chocolate. They made this on Good Eats and explained how sweet things and salty things taste good together because the salt blocks bitterness.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2011)

Drass said:


> not much for weird food personally, but I'll get creative in a pinch.  *like using tortillas* when we're out of hamburger buns.  chocolate and bacon though...  I'd eat it.


 
The flour kind make great ice cream "cones"...


----------



## Drass (Jan 23, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> The flour kind make great ice cream "cones"...



Oddly enough, i can see that working.  I might have to try that next time I have the house to myself...


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Roomate suggested me a pb&j sandwich with marshmallows and a bit of chocolate syrup. Initially I wanted to pass but... sounding fairly alright the more I think on it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2011)

Drass said:


> Oddly enough, i can see that working.  *I might have to try that* next time I have the house to myself...


 
Scoop, spread, and fold like a burrito.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds omnomnomlicious to me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Today, for the second time in my life, I've have chocolate with pieces of bacon in it.
> 
> And before you ask, yes, this was a commercially bought thing. It was a gift to me, but I've bought someone the exact same thing before.
> 
> ...



Is there actually any point to it if you can hardly notice the smokey taste?


----------



## Xenke (Jan 23, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is there actually any point to it if you can hardly notice the smokey taste?


 
Yes.

For the same reason you put salt in cookie dough.

A little bit of subtlety makes more of a difference than you would think.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Yes.
> 
> For the same reason you put salt in cookie dough.
> 
> A little bit of subtlety makes more of a difference than you would think.


 
Help me Xenke! My "This" button has failed again!

EDIT: Oh lookie it took about half an hour to work. Sweet!


----------



## williambrownpaws (Jan 23, 2011)

I went to a friends house and his mom offered me chocolate covered bacon... it was homemade though, and it tasted more salty than sweet.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 24, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Help me Xenke! My "This" button has failed again!


 
It went through. :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Sounds omnomnomlicious to me.


 
It is... just use the _good_ ice cream.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 24, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> It is... just use the _good_ ice cream.


 
What counts as "good" ice cream?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> What counts as "good" ice cream?


 
Well, I used Ben & Jerry's... straight vanilla, to be exact.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 24, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, I used Ben & Jerry's... straight vanilla, to be exact.


 
Mmm, Ben & Jerry's...


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 24, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> The flour kind make great ice cream "cones"...


 
What about the corn ones? lol why not just use a taco shell? Oh wait they do have those...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> *What about the corn ones?* lol why not just use a taco shell? Oh wait they do have those...


 
You could try the corn ones... I like flour tortillas, so that's what I used.  Problem with taco shells, they're crispy, and you'll end up with ice cream in places it doesn't belong.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 24, 2011)

Even if you use soft corn tortillas, they tend to be more brittle than elastic, and will break if you try to bend them too far.


----------



## Drass (Jan 24, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, I used Ben & Jerry's... straight vanilla, to be exact.


 Ever tried using _HÃ¤agen_-_Dazs?  it's one of the best ice creams I've had_


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Even if you use soft corn tortillas, they tend to be more brittle than elastic, *and will break if you try to bend them too far*.


 
Another reason I use flour...




Drass said:


> Ever tried using _HÃ¤agen_-_Dazs?  it's one of the best ice creams I've had_


 
I just had the Ben & Jerry's and the flour tortillas... wanted to have some ice cream, didn't want to use a bowl, and didn't have any cones.  Haagen Daz would work excellent, just don't go any lower than Breyer's, if you must!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

the topic alone makes me feel sick but the strangest thing i've had is Mango chili dark chocolate.
it stays in my mouth for 10secs and i go spit it out for its horrid taste


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 14, 2011)

OH MY GOD THAT SOUNDS HORRIBLE OP :/

On a lighter note, I've had a tequila sucker with a dead dried up worm inside of it.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 14, 2011)

Didn't think I'd see this thread again.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 14, 2011)

Sick necro.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2011)

Fuck yea, America! i also enjoy dipping fat in sugar. we should deepfry it and then sprinkle sugar on it too!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 14, 2011)

Unagi, aka, barbecued eel on rice. Although if you've looked carefully at the menu at a Japanese restaurant, this shouldn't be too off-color.


----------

